# Effaced & Uneffaced



## Lil_Baby_Boo

What does this mean? 

In my notes from today it says 50% effaced but from last week it says uneffaced?

Have no Idea what this means, can anyone explain?

Ta

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Found this:

The closer you get to the end of your pregnancy, the more you will hear about "being effaced," "effacing," or "effacement."
*What is effacement?*

Effacement is the process by which the cervix prepares for delivery. After the baby has engaged in the pelvis, it gradually drops closer to the cervix; the cervix gradually softens, shortens and becomes thinner. You may hear phrases like "ripens," or "cervical thinning" which refer to effacement. 
[h2]How is effacement measured?[/h2]
Effacement is measured in percentages. For example, your health care provider may tell you that you are effaced 50%, which means you are half way to being completely effaced. When you are 100% effaced or completely effaced, your cervix is paper-thin and labor is right around the corner. 
[h2]How will I know if and when I am effaced?[/h2]
In your final weeks of pregnancy your health care provider will routinely check for effacement, and as soon as you arrive at your birth location, you will be checked for effacement. If you are a first time mom, your cervix will usually efface before it dilates. If you are a second time mom, your cervix will usually dilate before effacement.


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Thanks Wobbles!! 

Sounds like I have a little way to go yet then.......thinking this sweep prob wont work!:cry:


----------



## Wobbles

I'm guessing that can change quite quickly! 

How over due now? 1 week?


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Wobbles said:


> I'm guessing that can change quite quickly!
> 
> How over due now? 1 week?

Yep a whole 7 days......he should have been here for his birthday party last wed's! 

The longer he stays put the bigger he gets which is whats worrying me......I'll be giving that screming girl a run for her money at this rate!

I've stopped answering the phone to some people now cos its the same bloody questions every other day!:hissy: My mobile goes I see its MIL.....so I don't answer then the house phone goes then it stops then it goes again! She called me 5 bloody times the other morning between 7.30am and 11am! I was in bloody bed for gods sake!!! Grrrrrrrr!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh I thought if they were over they somehow lost some birth weight - must have read that wrong somewhere on forum lol 

An oops lol! Aww bet they all excited but can imagine its a pain for you :hugs:


----------



## JessRbt

Things can change very quickly! I hope it does for you! I went 2 weeks and 3 days over for Jace and he didn't grow TOO much more... then again.... I ended up with a c-section becase my body didn't do ANYTHING. 
Good Luck! Can't wait to hear about the birth!


----------



## bexxie

They gain on average half pound per week from 37 weeks and when born they can lose up to 10% of their birth weight before it is worrying.

If you are 50% effaced then that is great news........getting thinner so more plaible,fantastic
bex


----------



## Lucy

I always thought the baby stopped putting on weight at the end of the pregnancy?

That's good progress Lil_baby_boo, nothing to 50% effaced - lets hope baby is on his way!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hmmm, I'm not really sure about the weight thing....I just assumed? :dohh:

I don't feel any diff from with this sweep from the last apart from the fact I'm knackered but thats prob bcos I've been on my feet all day trying to keep busy! MW said not to slouch and try an keep active & also If I needed to lie down to lie on my side! I'm trying to avoid keeping still or lying down although I don't know why?....I'm so losing hope!!! I DONT WANNA BE INDUCED!!! :hissy:


----------



## marley2580

Remember, if you don't want to be induced you don't have to. You can go in for regular monitoring to ensure that the baby is still ok. I hope things happen soon for you.


----------



## VanWest

I always thought the further overdue you are the bigger the baby is getting inside, I was 20 days late and I was HUGE 9lbs and 13oz 21 1/2 inchs long


----------

